# Krushuna Waterfall (One of them anyway)



## D7K (Feb 7, 2019)

So I was revisiting some of the first shots I took with the D850 and decided to re-edit a couple more in line with my current editing style..  

I can't really decided which crop of this shot I prefer, what do you prefer?

Any other C&C welcomed as always, And yes, it's a shame about the highlights that are just peaked out on some parts of the waterfall..

1: Original Ratio




 


2: Square


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 7, 2019)

Very nice.....


----------



## D7K (Feb 7, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice.....



Cheers Jeff, What crop ratio do you prefer?


----------



## Raley (Feb 7, 2019)

this is stunning!


----------



## D7K (Feb 7, 2019)

Raley said:


> this is stunning!



Thank you! It was really just an absolutely perfect place to test out the D850 for the first time.. I can't wait to go back (very soon) and capture these falls with the melting spring snow..

Here's a bonus one, just because I just finished editing it


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 7, 2019)

Excellent. The blown out areas don't bother me a bit.

I'm a sucker for a close crop, but in this case I like the first one. It let's the falls breathe some, and the foreground branches framing the shot have a home, the trunks finish the shot.

The third one you posted is extraordinary.


----------



## D7K (Feb 7, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> Excellent. The blown out areas don't bother me a bit.
> 
> I'm a sucker for a close crop, but in this case I like the first one. It let's the falls breathe some, and the foreground branches framing the shot have a home, the trunks finish the shot.
> 
> The third one you posted is extraordinary.



Many Thanks!

I thought the same about the framing too, I'm not a fan of cropping too much, I guess in this one (the first ones) it kind of changes thee feel of the shot quite a lot.  And thank you for your kind words on the third one, that is actually quite a crop from the original image but I liked the trunks either side and getting rid of some of the "dead space" which was just bush..


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2019)

#2


----------



## D7K (Feb 7, 2019)

Designer said:


> #2



That’s what I used for my Instagram post actually, but more for the extra ‘real estate’ it offered 


Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 7, 2019)

All of the images are great but my choice is the 2nd shot, imo it is stunning and great work done.


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 7, 2019)

D7K said:


> I guess in this one (the first ones) it kind of changes thee feel of the shot quite a lot.



That's it right there. The second shot to me is an excellent photograph of some waterfalls, while the first one makes me feel like I'm standing there looking at it. If I *had* to make a wish, I want to see the rest of that little ledge in the foreground.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 7, 2019)

Amazing work.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 7, 2019)

Personal preference is for the original ratio in the first two photos. I agree with using the square ratio on Instagram. The third photo is stunning and so inviting that I had to give it a POTM nomination.


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 7, 2019)

Very nice.  I prefer the first one as it gives a better view of the environment of the falls.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 7, 2019)

Great shots Chris! I prefer the first shot, just feels more relaxing, the extra on the left would ususally be something I would crop but in this case with it being dark it helps draw the eye to the light in the center. The crop works well too, just personal preference.


----------



## D7K (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks all!



DigiFilm said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> > I guess in this one (the first ones) it kind of changes thee feel of the shot quite a lot.
> ...



I do indeed feel the same, and fortunately I have a few shots with that little ledge included as well


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 8, 2019)

D7K said:


> So I was revisiting some of the first shots I took with the D850 and decided to re-edit a couple more in line with my current editing style..
> 
> I can't really decided which crop of this shot I prefer, what do you prefer?
> 
> ...


How Beautiful it is! You have captured a beautiful pic. I just loved it. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 8, 2019)

WELL? Cough it up!


----------



## D7K (Feb 8, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> WELL? Cough it up!



I'll try to get it edited today


----------



## D7K (Feb 9, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> WELL? Cough it up!



Not as happy with this one as I thought to be honest; Looks like I will be heading back there tomorrow morning though, although at this time of year I doubt I will see such impressive falls;  Anyways, as "wished" here's the ledge..


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 9, 2019)

Agreed, although I'm not sure I'd run back and try again. The first three you put up are great!


----------



## D7K (Feb 9, 2019)

I gotta head back there for a possible trade of lens so might as well check it out, sorry to disappoint DF :/


----------



## D7K (Feb 9, 2019)

Mostly older edits; but for @DigiFilm I'll say, the rest are here -


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 9, 2019)

Far from disappointment! It's a great photo, but I can see what you're saying.


----------



## DigiFilm (Feb 9, 2019)

Ok, hang on. Is the second photo in the link the same one you posted? That one looks a lot closer to the first three. The color of the rocks is significantly different between the two. That's a fantastic set!

The set should be posted and showcased, IMO.


----------



## D7K (Feb 9, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> Ok, hang on. Is the second photo in the link the same one you posted? That one looks a lot closer to the first three. The color of the rocks is significantly different between the two. That's a fantastic set!
> 
> The set should be posted and showcased, IMO.




It is, I just tried and failed to re-edit it...  I much prefer that one in the link, and thank you for the kind words!


----------



## D7K (Feb 9, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> The set should be posted and showcased, IMO.



I didn't know that was even possible?!


----------



## Bryon (Feb 12, 2019)

Definitely a fan of the original crop.  Feels like you are drawn into the scene,  not so much with the second crop,  at least in my opinion.


----------



## williamptitus (Feb 12, 2019)

It's a 'win-win' because both are lovely!  I lean toward the closer crop.  Thanks for sharing such excellent work.


----------



## PaulR70 (Feb 12, 2019)

I like the original ratio, but I had to think and look because I also like the square. Great shot! I don't think the highlight areas of the water are really blown out, it adds to the contrast.


----------



## D7K (Feb 12, 2019)

Bryon said:


> Definitely a fan of the original crop.  Feels like you are drawn into the scene,  not so much with the second crop,  at least in my opinion.





williamptitus said:


> It's a 'win-win' because both are lovely!  I lean toward the closer crop.  Thanks for sharing such excellent work.





PaulR70 said:


> I like the original ratio, but I had to think and look because I also like the square. Great shot!



Thank you guys, Pleased you enjoyed the shots.


----------



## leosvale (Feb 12, 2019)

nicely done!


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 12, 2019)

I personally love the image, but I would crop it a little from all sides. The left of the image needs some breathing room, but not as much as there is in the first image and more than the second crop. The biggest issue for me is the rocks in the front. I feel it draws the eye too much and doesn't lead you in to the image. I would crop the bottom off just past the rocks. But really, this is just nitpicking, it's a beautiful photo.


----------



## Tight Knot (Feb 12, 2019)

BTW, I REALLY LOVE the extra image you added!!


----------



## D7K (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks a lot all; I will take onboard all comments as I look to re-edit a few and also when I return to this place (I didn't make it last weekend).. Thanks again


----------



## ORourkeK (Feb 12, 2019)

Wonderful pictures. Your Instagram is a thing of beauty. I never knew I needed to visit Bulgaria. Back to the waterfall in this post... It is amazing how the crop can change everything. The second crop is definitely a better waterfall capture, however, I like the overall feel of number one. Thanks for the share!


----------



## D7K (Feb 13, 2019)

ORourkeK said:


> Wonderful pictures. Your Instagram is a thing of beauty. I never knew I needed to visit Bulgaria. Back to the waterfall in this post... It is amazing how the crop can change everything. The second crop is definitely a better waterfall capture, however, I like the overall feel of number one. Thanks for the share!



Thank you for the very kind words and I agree, the crop really changes this shot, Looking forward to applying some of the advice and feedback received on my next shoot there..


----------

